# Storing propane, how safe is it?



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I store the little green one pound cylinders, I have nine to a box and keep about four boxes full in 35 gallon totes in my garage. I've always been leary about storing propane just because of any potential dangers, I don't like taking extra chances when it comes to things like EXPLOSIONS! 

Then yesterday I see a video where this dude was showing off his new kerosene heater and says he really likes the little buddy heaters but doesn't store propane because it's just to dangerous, he said the tanks will eventually bleed and even the fumes can ignite. 

So now I'm a little freaked out about all this propane in my garage, and mind you I don't rotate these, I've had the same ones sitting in my garage for 3-4 years now. What do you think?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Then yesterday I see a video where this dude was showing off his new kerosene heater and says he really likes the little buddy heaters but doesn't store propane because it's just to dangerous, he said the tanks will eventually bleed and even the fumes can ignite.


Did he offer any backup to his story, never had a *"new"* tank bleed, and of course the fumes ignite, that is what you are burning. You can refill those 1# tanks from a 20#er, it is legal as long as you don't transport it, sometimes the fill valve will leak, wet it with some spray oil lube (QD fogging oil), cycle it and it should stop, I've never had the overpressure valve bleed, which is what will open if there is a fire, therefore the tank will not explode.



C.L.Ripley said:


> So now I'm a little freaked out about all this propane in my garage, and mind you I don't rotate these, I've had the same ones sitting in my garage for 3-4 years now. What do you think?


I think you are good to go, I have many 1#ers, I was buying 2 a week at Wallyworld until my XYL caught me, I refill all the time, they are stored in my garage, I have two Mr. Heater Buddies that I use for a quick warm up.

*Rancher*


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I too have a bunch of tiny propane bottles. I don't store anything like gas or propane 
in my garage because the furnace and hot water heater are in there. Even tho they 
are 18 inches off the floor for safety and the is a wall vent 6 inches off the floor and 
another right above it at 7 feet, it bothers me. So all propane and gasoline in 
outside in the storage sheds. Gives me peace of mind.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a large quantity stored in my garage in three different sizes.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

C.L.Ripley said:


> I store the little green one pound cylinders, I have nine to a box and keep about four boxes full in 35 gallon totes in my garage. I've always been leary about storing propane just because of any potential dangers, I don't like taking extra chances when it comes to things like EXPLOSIONS!
> 
> Then yesterday I see a video where this dude was showing off his new kerosene heater and says he really likes the little buddy heaters but doesn't store propane because it's just to dangerous, he said the tanks will eventually bleed and even the fumes can ignite.
> 
> So now I'm a little freaked out about all this propane in my garage, and mind you I don't rotate these, I've had the same ones sitting in my garage for 3-4 years now. What do you think?


Can't believe everything you see on the internet.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Can't believe everything you see on the internet.


......... Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

as far as the small 1lb bottles - tape down the plastic caps protecting the threads - that's the only concern ....

you need to buy the adapter/extension hoses for using the larger 20lb tanks (BBQ) - gives you not only the versatility of using the tanks - the larger tanks can be stored outdoors and in more adverse conditions - overall much cheaper option ....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I keep a few of them around. Cool dry place and no problem.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

paraquack said:


> So all propane and gasoline in outside in the storage sheds. Gives me peace of mind.


Ahhh, stored outside, in a shed, easy to break into even when locked, did you say you lived in the Tortolita Mountains... 
Which are nice Mountains, not real high, lots of blind canyons good for bug out, but way too many people live there now lots of Javelina, lots of small pock hole where the indians used to shelter in the rain, artifacts... not telling.

*Rancher*


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those 1# tanks are safe, as AZ RANCHER says the safety valve MAY leak AFTER a refill, you open it to fill.

In my case, in the past, about 75% leak after refill, oil seal before a refill.

I have about 100 of those little ones stored, many are 20+ years old.

Also I have 20, 20# tanks stored along with 10, 100# ones, the hundreds are for kitchen stove and secondary heating. 

As long as you have cross ventilation, no worry, a leak from them would be too small to be a danger.

I have tanks stored in a dedicated building which has explosive gas detectors.

The windows are louvered and always open.

In 40 years I have never had a problem with leakage.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I use 20 lb tanks and not the smaller bottles. I have a 1000 lb yard tank, a 100 lb portable tank and at least 6 20 lb tanks. Except for the yard tank they are siting on trailers that are siting in sheds. I do have propane stoves that the small bottles would work on but again use larger tanks with hoses. The small containers could be refilled but most are labeled not to refill. 

As to flammable storage I do have some oil lanterns in the the house but the kerosene, gas and diesel is all stored in tanks well away from any buildings or vehicles. Fuel cans , mowers and chainsaws are stored in a metal building. Vehicles in metal sheds or the garage. 

Theft can be a concern, I do not know how much of problem it was but a couple years ago I did take a 6 month trip. No mention of any problem but when I got back the Vietnam era Infantry 1 sgt that had been house setting had saved some brass for me . Evidently some one did not understand I had someone staying on the place. 

We never leave the place for more than a couple hours without someone being here. We often have house guest who routinely stay for weeks if not months at a time which makes it pretty easy for us to do so. We have dogs and keep stuff put up and locked up.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If at all possible just for safety you should conceder outside storage for fuels. A small fire can turn into a out of control blaze instantly if it ignites a liquid fuel. 

If SHTF ever happened you would defiantly want to minimize the chance of burning your home. In a urban area I'd suggest a lockable garden box.

A related thought, if the power ever went away and people had to burn to cook and heat their homes house fires would take out a lot of homes in the 1st few months.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've stored 20 and 1 pound propane tanks for years in an unheated outbuilding. Never had a leak. I have had metal cans containing flammable paint thinners and cleaning solvents rust through. They're much more dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I've stored 20 and 1 pound propane tanks for years in an unheated outbuilding. Never had a leak. I have had metal cans containing flammable paint thinners and cleaning solvents rust through. They're much more dangerous in my opinion.


Ahh yup, my opinion also.

Never had a problem with propane tanks, some of my 100 pounder's have original MFG dates from the 1950's.

Have had hydro-static tests done on them.

Just one time, had a safety blow down on a 20# tank, during the summer 100+ DEG. heat, was out in the sun attached to the grill.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

LP gas tanks are extremely safe and the Propane Industry has done a remarkable job in my opinion. LP gas does expand in the heat and unless the tanks are overfilled, probably not much to worry about. I seem to remember Mythbusters doing a show where they shot a bunch of 20lb tanks. And a quick search found it;

MythBusters Episode 95: James Bond Special 1


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> LP gas tanks are extremely safe and the Propane Industry has done a remarkable job in my opinion. LP gas does expand in the heat and unless the tanks are overfilled, probably not much to worry about. I seem to remember Mythbusters doing a show where they shot a bunch of 20lb tanks. And a quick search found it;
> 
> MythBusters Episode 95: James Bond Special 1


But, in the same link Myth Busters found it plausible that idiots could drive flying speed boats! :tango_face_wink:


----------

